# Engineer tartan/pipe band



## sapperboysen (31 May 2013)

I'm currently involved with a civilian association pipe band that is the official band for an engineer regiment. I'm trying to find out if the CME has an official tartan. 
I've looked through the CME traditions document and talked to the regiment with no luck. I've also looked through the 265 but engineers aren't mentioned at all.  I was hoping someone here might be able to point me in the right direction. We are currently wearing Mackenzie tartan for the drummers and Royal Stewart for the pipers. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cupper (31 May 2013)

Not sure if this helps or not, but the Regiment at the link only lists one Regiment of Engineers in Scotland that has a tartan.

71 Engineer Regiment (Scotland) - MacDonald of Keppoch

http://www.tartansauthority.com/tartan/the-growth-of-tartan/military-tartans/regimental-tartans/


----------



## sapperboysen (31 May 2013)

I did see that. Might be a good starting point. We usually follow the Brits lead on matters like this.


----------



## BillN (31 May 2013)

I seem to remember that the Dress Regs state that if a unit has no authorized tartan, then its P&D should wear Maple Leaf tartan.  Perhaps somebody could check that?

The Royal Mommouth Royal Engineers wouldn't have a P&D would they ;-)


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 May 2013)

Why would they? They're (mostly) Welsh, inflating a sheep's urine receptacle in order to squeeze it with the intent to produce tortured cat noises is not their thing.


----------



## BillN (31 May 2013)

Inside Joke......the pipe band in question belongs to 6th Field Sqn........RMRE is their affilated Regiment.


----------



## Kat Stevens (31 May 2013)

Roger, out.


----------

